# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Ribben

## dirk1

Hallo allemaal,

Een aantal dagen geleden moest ik plotseling erg hoesten omdat ik me verslikte.
Nu heb ik sinds die tijd een ongelooflijke pijn in m,n zij(linkerkant nabij m,n laatste rib).

Ook als ik hoest of nies doet dat erg pijn,en ook als ik voor een grote boodschap naar het toilet moet.


Verder keek ik vanmorgen naar de plek waar het pijn doet en daar is een geel blauwe plek ontstaan.


Bij voorbaat dank
Dirk1


Wie weet wat dit is of heeft :Confused:  hier eerder mee te maken gehad.

----------


## jetske

Waarschijnlijk heb je tijdens je hoestbui je middenrifspieren een beetje gekneust. Dit zal over een paar dagen minder worden.

----------


## Déylanna

Bij een enorme hoestbui komt er natuurlijk gigantisch veel druk op je ribben te staan, waardoor je de kans loopt om één van die ribben (licht) te kneuzen.
Het kan ook zijn dat je een spier dat in dat gebied loopt wat verrekt hebt tijdens het hoesten. Het moet in beide gevallen toch naar een paar dagen al behoorlijk minder zijn, mocht dat niet het geval zijn ga dan even langs je huisarts. 
Ik zal me er in ieder geval niet al te veel zorgen over maken.

liefs
Déylanna

----------

